# Amazon Gutscheine und Rabattaktionen im November 2014



## PCGH-Redaktion (23. November 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Amazon Gutscheine und Rabattaktionen im November 2014*

					Bei Amazon kaufen vermutlich die meisten Kunden regelmäßig ein. Doch wie sieht es mit Amazon-Gutscheinen und Amazon-Rabattcodes aus? Auf dieser Seite haben wir eine Übersicht mit aktuellen Amazon-Aktionen wie dem Cyber Monday erstellt.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Amazon Gutscheine und Rabattaktionen im November 2014*


----------



## Spieler22 (23. November 2014)

Was Amazon für den Artikel wohl gezahlt hat 

Suchmaschinenoptimiert bis zum Mond. Schön viele H2 die in Suchanfragen immer fallen und nicht viel Kontent enthalten. In jedem Absatz diverse Links auf ne Landingpage. Man man da hat sich ja jemand richtig Arbeit gemacht


----------



## jamie (23. November 2014)

Spieler22 schrieb:


> Was Amazon für den Artikel wohl gezahlt hat
> 
> Suchmaschinenoptimiert bis zum Mond. Schön viele H2 die in Suchanfragen immer fallen und nicht viel Kontent enthalten. In jedem Absatz diverse Links auf ne Landingpage. Man man da hat sich ja jemand richtig Arbeit gemacht


 
Gar nichts. Die haben schon längst eine Flatrate.


----------



## DOcean (24. November 2014)

> müssen Sie den 50-Euro-Gutschein



denn will ich auch haben


----------



## mediakind (24. November 2014)

Verstehe nicht so recht was diese Blitzangebote sollen, wenn man was spezielles braucht, wartet man doch nicht darauf, dass sowas da mal zufällig angeboten wird?!
Und beim Schmökern kauft man ja doch nur Sachen die man gar nicht wirklich brauchte.


----------



## jamie (26. November 2014)

mediakind schrieb:


> Verstehe nicht so recht was diese Blitzangebote sollen, wenn man was spezielles braucht, wartet man doch nicht darauf, dass sowas da mal zufällig angeboten wird?!
> Und beim Schmökern kauft man ja doch nur Sachen die man gar nicht wirklich brauchte.


Und das doch nicht etwa etwas, das Amazon forciert?


----------

